# Minnesota has to forfeit 1st round picks.



## Bulls Are The Future

What is up with in various years that the Wolves had 2 forfeit their 1st round picks.


----------



## thief

The league punished them for making a "under the table" deal with Joe Smith some years ago. Next years pick will be the last they forfit i think.


----------



## RD

The Twolves were forced to forgeit 5 draft picks(01, 02, 03, 04, 05) for an under the table agreement with Joe Smith. 

The league then gave them one of the picks back, which happens to be this year. They have their draft pick this year.

But they still have to forfeit next year(04) and the year after(05).


----------



## HAWK23

http://www.kfan.com/wolves/2000_01/news102500.html


----------



## HAWK23

also... you are not allowed to NOT use your first rd pick THREE years in a row, that's the reason they get to keep theirs this year...


----------



## Bulls Are The Future

Well Ive heard the Bulls have 2 use a 1st rounder this year. What is up with that they used a 1st rounder last year ant the year b4 and stuff.


----------



## HAWK23

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls Are The Future</b>!
> Well Ive heard the Bulls have 2 use a 1st rounder this year. What is up with that they used a 1st rounder last year ant the year b4 and stuff.


well that's untrue...


----------



## Bulls Are The Future

I thought it wasnt true. It was in a thing by Sam Smith the most truthful writer ever.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> also... you are not allowed to NOT use your first rd pick THREE years in a row, that's the reason they get to keep theirs this year...


wtf? thats a rule?


----------



## nyksju

i thought it was you couldnt not pick someone 2 years in a row


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls Are The Future</b>!
> I thought it wasnt true. It was in a thing by Sam Smith the most truthful writer ever.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

You just called Sam Smith the most truthful writer ever?

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> also... you are not allowed to NOT use your first rd pick THREE years in a row, that's the reason they get to keep theirs this year...


That's not true. :no: Why would've the league taken the 5 away to begin with if you couldn't do it for 3 years in a row?


----------



## NugzFan

that is so NOT a rule...

cant use your pick 3 years in a row? give me a break!


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> that is so NOT a rule...
> 
> cant use your pick 3 years in a row? give me a break!


You are wrong, and so is Hawk23.

You can't trade away picks for 3 years in a row. Look at the Penny-Webber trade, that is why it was spaced out...

You can only trade away your pick, every other year... BUT the picks were taken away, I don't think that has anything to do with trading your picks away... different concept.

-Petey


----------



## Dre

Joe Smith wasn't even worth any type of deal, much less an "under the table" deal. I pity Kevin Mchale for such bad taste.


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> Joe Smith wasn't even worth any type of deal, much less an "under the table" deal. I pity Kevin Mchale for such bad taste.


What a player to ruin your franchise on. The Wolves actually haven't had a 1st rounder the last 3 years, so whoever said you can't do that is completely wrong. The only other pick they lose is next year's, the league gave them back the '03 and '05 picks.


----------



## Cyberwolf

Ugh, Cyberwolf need sex err sleep, I meant sleep! 

Anyway to clear up any confusion, the Wolves orginally lost picks in '01, '02, '03, '04, and '05 but were given back the '03 not long after the punishmeant was dished out and then given back another pick ('05) around a year ago.

As for the whole draft pick thing, in the late 80's the owner of the Cavs made several really bad trades resulting in the Cavs having no picks for several years and being no good at all.The NBA instituted a bylaw because of this for the protection of a teams future that basically say that a team must have a first round draft pick every other year. A team can not trade their pick until after drafting the player if they did not have a first round pick the year before or do not have one the next year. (It should be noted that the first round pick doesnt have to be that particular pick so for instance a team with two first round picks can trade away either pick even if they didnt have a first round pick last year as long as they keep the other pick.)

Hope that clears up any confusion. 

Did the NBA violate their own rules by taking away the Wolves pick for two consecutive years? Well, thats up for debate but the short answer is probably not because the bylaw seems to just be concerning trades and, for that matter, they are the NBA, they can do whatever they want.

Now if you will excuse me, .


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>Cyberwolf</b>!
> Ugh, Cyberwolf need sex err sleep, I meant sleep!
> 
> Anyway to clear up any confusion, the Wolves orginally lost picks in '01, '02, '03, '04, and '05 but were given back the '03 not long after the punishmeant was dished out and then given back another pick ('05) around a year ago.
> 
> As for the whole draft pick thing, in the late 80's the owner of the Cavs made several really bad trades resulting in the Cavs having no picks for several years and being no good at all.The NBA instituted a bylaw because of this for the protection of a teams future that basically say that a team must have a first round draft pick every other year. A team can not trade their pick until after drafting the player if they did not have a first round pick the year before or do not have one the next year. (It should be noted that the first round pick doesnt have to be that particular pick so for instance a team with two first round picks can trade away either pick even if they didnt have a first round pick last year as long as they keep the other pick.)
> 
> Hope that clears up any confusion.
> 
> Did the NBA violate their own rules by taking away the Wolves pick for two consecutive years? Well, thats up for debate but the short answer is probably not because the bylaw seems to just be concerning trades and, for that matter, they are the NBA, they can do whatever they want.
> 
> Now if you will excuse me, .


Thanks for the info, I knew the rule, but not where it came from, now that is extremely interesting.

Good night.

-Petey


----------

